# Dead Cops?



## bigdogbuc

Seriously?


----------



## Jeep

I did not watch, but....Big D, I worked with men and women in LA and in Corrections, that basically asked for attacks. I would always back my partner, but I was responsible for a few people getting into other fields, for being idiots.


----------



## Deebo

Crying shame, what has become...


----------



## Inor

Yeah, they want dead cops until they need one. Ungrateful pricks.


----------



## Denton

Vile, filthy morons. Ignorant swine who have no idea who the real threat is. All they can do it fixate on those wearing uniforms.


----------



## bigdogbuc

I've been watching all kinds of news the last hour or so, and all I have heard from protesters, commentators etc., is the incitement of a race war; guess who the targets are? This could get ugly real quick.


----------



## Ripon

If you yell fire in a crowded theater it's a crime....so why isn't this. I propose a simple punishment, no EBT, no student loans, and a stiff fine.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Hell. I got a 5th of gin...about a 1,000 rounds loaded for my AR-15 with an acog and a red dot sight.


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> Hell. I got a 5th of gin...about a 1,000 rounds loaded for my AR-15 with an acog and a red dot sight. I'm actually bored and looking for some excitement. Bring it on....I'll be your huckleberry.


Hucklebearer. Popular misconception. A hucklebearer is the same as pall bearer. The "huckle" is the handle on a casket.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Denton said:


> Hucklebearer. Popular misconception. A hucklebearer is the same as pall bearer. The "huckle" is the handle on a casket.


Semantics Denton.....


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> Semantics Denton.....don't use facts to screw up my fantasy....I said Huckleberry wild man...thats what I meant.


Semantics are not the same thing as misconceptions of statements made in movies. If you do not like my assistance, simply pass me a glass of gin. That'll keep me occupied and quiet for a few minutes. A few minutes is all it takes to make me forget what I am saying. Did I say minutes?

What were talking about? Who are you? Where am I? Where were we?


----------



## Auntie

I am sitting here shaking my head and wondering why? So many things I want to say but I am a lady so I will just say - why don't people think this stuff through before taking these absurd actions.


----------



## Deebo

I say, rope off the neighborhood, allow ZERO cop presence, after about a week, when the dopeheads and gangbangers kill a BUNCH of innocent, real job having hard working Americans, then see who is crying for cops. 
Would love to get in some WHACKAMOLE time. 
Unfortunately, yes, I see a race war coming. 
I feel it's what they want and need, to finally take over. Push the UN gun law shit down our throats, and try to take all guns from citizens. Its for everyone's safety.
I just threw up a little.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Denton said:


> Semantics are not the same thing as misconceptions of statements made in movies. If you do not like my assistance, simply pass me a glass of gin. That'll keep me occupied and quiet for a few minutes. A few minutes is all it takes to make me forget what I am saying. Did I say minutes?
> 
> What were talking about? Who are you? Where am I? Where were we?


OK I thought I was on a prepper forum...


----------



## Auntie

Denton, I wasn't sure what kind of gin you prefer so here is a selection for you. I am sure you can find your own glass.


----------



## Denton

Deebo said:


> I say, rope off the neighborhood, allow ZERO cop presence, after about a week, when the dopeheads and gangbangers kill a BUNCH of innocent, real job having hard working Americans, then see who is crying for cops.
> Would love to get in some WHACKAMOLE time.
> Unfortunately, yes, I see a race war coming.
> I feel it's what they want and need, to finally take over. Push the UN gun law shit down our throats, and try to take all guns from citizens. Its for everyone's safety.
> I just threw up a little.


Just watched a video on that very subject. Our PDs are being used as paramilitary organizations, the DoJ considers us terrorists, and the U.N.'s little anti-gun "legislation" will outlaw citizens from having weapons to include sidearms.

All the while, these sorry excuses for human beings march, chant and call for dead cops.

Give me one good reason to think things will get better. For that to happen, people will have to get smarter, more moral, and better informed. None of that is going to happen.


----------



## Denton

Auntie said:


> Denton, I wasn't sure what kind of gin you prefer so here is a selection for you. I am sure you can find your own glass.
> 
> View attachment 8884


You placed my favorite up front. You seem to know me!  Thank you!


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> OK I thought I was on a prepper forum...but apparently I just got a D minus in grammer or some related subject in school. Well let me return the grading process and give a big ol F to you....LOL..JK Denton...but leave me alone all da same.


Will not, can not leave you alone. If I did that, you would punch me in the neck for ignoring you. I can spot a trap, you know!


----------



## Old SF Guy

I'm non-committal


----------



## bigdogbuc

Old SF Guy said:


> Semantics Denton.....don't use facts to screw up my fantasy....I said Huckleberry wild man...thats what I meant.
> 
> Your right of course..which makes me dislike you more tonight. so you better go mod somebody else afore I get my PTSD hat on skrait....to da windoooow....to da waaallll>












Took me a minute, but I finally figured out the encrypted- not so encrypted message.

Shame on you, Buck! 

Edited for R rating in a PG world.


----------



## sargedog

I just can't get my simple mind to get these where these crazy people are coming from. I guess if there were no police officers around everyone would play nice, holding hands singing we are the world or some crap like that. I say we give the officers a week off WITH pay and just see were it goes. Let NYC be the lab rats for this experiment, I am putting my money that in less than 24 hours they would be begging for cops to come. Hey I just watched the movie The Purge: Anarchy maybe they could give that a try for 1 night. I think that would thin out the stupid greatly.


----------



## Denton

My best attempt at removing the finger while keeping the rest. 

Are y'all playing games with me?

I'll be y'all's hucklebearer.:armata_PDT_28:


----------



## Inor

bigdogbuc said:


> Took me a minute, but I finally figured out the encrypted- not so encrypted message.
> 
> Shame on you, Buck!
> 
> Edited for R rating in a PG world.


Post your monkey picture before this goes sideways.


----------



## Denton

Y'all keep this crap up and I'm gonna get the ladies to step in a ban the whole lot of youse.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Y'all keep this crap up and I'm gonna get the ladies to step in a ban the whole lot of youse.


She's already giving me the look. Don't you start now.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Hey denton...your a good mod.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> She's already giving me the look. Don't you start now.


I'm going to bed, now. Tried earlier, but the caffeine I consumed to offset propofol and versed only made me a groggy insomniac. :lol: I think I can sleep, now.

Stay out of trouble!


----------



## bigdogbuc

Denton hacked my post. It took me a minute to figure out what happened and why my post said "Last Edited by Denton"...


----------



## Old SF Guy

That picture reminds me of this Sergeant I knew. Good times.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Denton said:


> I'm going to bed, now. Tried earlier, but the caffeine I consumed to offset propofol and versed only made me a groggy insomniac. :lol: I think I can sleep, now.
> 
> Stay out of trouble!


sure thing Denton


----------



## bigdogbuc

Old SF Guy said:


> That picture reminds me of this Sergeant I knew who was a PAC clerk supervisor...he had a lazy eye and that was the eye he could see out of. so he would turn his head 90 degrees away from you so that his lazy eye was looking at you and then start talking. I would always look where he was facing and then say Sergeant jones...you need to look at me when your looking at me...dammnit."


I saw that dog and just had to. I seriously, couldn't figure out what happened to my post, or why I was admonishing myself...even after Big D sent me a PM, I still had no idea. Encrypted messages? Then I went "Oh. OHHH! THAT." :armata_PDT_12: I'm riding the short bus tonight....


----------



## BagLady

:love-struck: That man is fiiiiinnnnne!!!!


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> I'm going to bed, now. Tried earlier, but the caffeine I consumed to offset propofol and versed only made me a groggy insomniac. :lol: I think I can sleep, now.
> 
> Stay out of trouble!


Not a snowball's chance in hell. Nite pal. BWHAHAHA!


----------



## Old SF Guy

what was this thread about?????


----------



## bigdogbuc

Old SF Guy said:


> what was this thread about?????


Inor's Erotic Toffee?


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> what was this thread about?????


Dipshits in NYC wanting dead cops. I would prefer it was about drunks in the heartland wanting dead dipshits.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Or suck starting a shotgun. I'm not sure...


----------



## Inor

bigdogbuc said:


> Inor's Erotic Toffee?


What are you saying man?!?! My toffee is freakin' awesome! But my wife is tired from making cookies all day so I am stuck with you.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Inor said:


> What are you saying man?!?! My toffee is freakin' awesome! But my wife is tired from making cookies all day so I am stuck with you.


----------



## jeep123

Deebo said:


> I say, rope off the neighborhood, allow ZERO cop presence, after about a week, when the dopeheads and gangbangers kill a BUNCH of innocent, real job having hard working Americans, then see who is crying for cops.
> Would love to get in some WHACKAMOLE time.
> I feel it's what they want and need, to finally take over. Push the UN gun law shit down our throats, and try to take all guns from citizens. Its for everyone's safety.
> I just threw up a little.


Ever see this movie?

Pictures & Photos from Doomsday (2008) - IMDb

Title: Doomsday. Sounds like what you're describing


----------



## jeep123

BagLady said:


> :love-struck: That man is fiiiiinnnnne!!!!


Fine Schmine. All I care about "That Guy" is that he sails his own yacht stocked to the rafters with Dos Equis


----------



## OctopusPrime

every single on of them should be beaten publicly...that's all I have to say about that without becoming very out of line


----------



## jeep123

Ever wonder what the end game is? Because its not far off, if this is the status quo being crafted.


----------



## OctopusPrime

here's my opinion on the matter.... cops I respect them but I don't like them some of the time. i'm being honest here so I hope I don't offend. They are necessary if I liked them they wouldn't be doing their job correctly. I do not like dipshits telling me my constitutional rights are a thing of the past...however, I do support and appreciate what many law enforcement must do everyday to protect the rest of us.


----------



## Sasquatch

Can you imagine the media play and outcry we would hear if a group of LEO's were to walk the streets in protest because of officers shot by black men and shouting "We want dead blacks". Yet this gets a pass.


----------



## oddapple

That is the sticking point for me.
It is generally forced on everyone to accept and tolerate that they are supposedly too retarded to face the expectations on regular citizens. But how far does that go? Never heard anyone walking around making continuous homicidal terroristic threats and not get trouble for it? Crazy people may not get criminal charges but they go to happy house until they feel less murderous.
Is them getting the whole "eubonics" treatment supposed to provoke everybody else? Maybe show a judgemental world what we're up against and how they really are?
But no one gets to walk around demanding dead people let alone cops. Not even if oby and holder agree.


----------



## Diver

Auntie said:


> I am sitting here shaking my head and wondering why? So many things I want to say but I am a lady so I will just say - why don't people think this stuff through before taking these absurd actions.


Thank you for posting a reasonable comment that allows me to respond. The basic attitude expressed by most here boils down to 1) the cops are the good guys, 2) they should be respected, 3) it is okay for cops to beat up or kill anyone who doesn't agree with 1 or 2. Meanwhile cops have been acquiring more and more military hardware, conducting more SWAT raids and killing more innocent people, and no I am not talking about Michael Brown. I am talking about folks like Akai Gurley or going back over time to Amadou Diallo, both New Yorkers. NY also has its notorious Stop and Frisk program where absolutely anyone can be frisked for no reason whatsoever. (Goodbye 4th amendment)

Over time you accumulate a group of people who have been abused in one way or another. They've been repeatedly frisked. One lady has had a SWAT team hit her apartment 12 times since 2006 looking for a guy who died in 2006. She has even provided the death certificate but they keep smashing in her door, threatening to shoot her, etc. There are 60,000 SWAT raids a year, mostly for search warrants, not arrest warrants and about a 30% of those turn up nothing, so clearly SWAT is being overused. There has been no justice in the Atlanta case unless you are going to tell me a 18 month old child is a "thug".

If you happen to be a crime victim, the cops don't actually investigate the crime, they just give you a number for your insurance claim.

This combination of random violence, threats, and not actually being useful to crime victims has resulted in a large part of the population having a very unfavorable opinion of cops. The sense is they can dish out random violence and not suffer any consequences, just like any other gang, and they don't actually protect anyone except themselves.

The protests we are seeing are a culmination of those trends building up. The protests aren't going to go away until some changes are made to police methods. We need to bring back the 4th amendment. We need body cameras. We need to be treated with respect when stopped by police. We need police who aren't totally clueless about the law. We need compensation when police kill or injure an innocent person and we need bad cops removed from the job. To reference another thread, we need police who do not see us as "the enemy".

NY is the center of the protests at the moment. What would you do if the NY SAFE Act were brought to your state and vigorously enforced against you? What would you do if you were constantly subjected to being frisked? What would you do if the cops hit you with repeated SWAT raids looking for a dead guy, or simply hit you with a SWAT raid, tossed your house, found nothing, and left you with the mess? What would you do if the cops beat people for jaywalking? Do you think you might have a lower opinion of cops? All of these things have happened in NY recently. Nothing has been done to any of the cops responsible, nor is there likely to be any meaningful change. NY, especially NYC, can fairly be called a police state.

The police around the US have acted with complete disregard for how they are perceived in the community. They have just assumed that people see them favorably, as many on this forum do, but one by one they have pushed many law abiding individuals a bit too far. They have a huge public relations problem as a result. They are now viewed unfavorably by a significant, and growing, minority. The group that has that view is more likely to be urban or non-white because they have been subjected to more abuse, but it spans all races and all parts of the country. The blacks may think they are the target simply because of race, but they are incorrect in that view. Lots of people have a negative view of the police, regardless of race. Once this movement stops being racial it is going to get really ugly. The call for dead cops is part of that ugliness. Think of that PA shooter times several thousand.

This is already the biggest set of protests we have seen since the Vietnam War and I see no reason for it to stop growing. There have been calls for violence against the protestors right here in this thread literally to beat everyone involved in the protests. I can't think of a faster path to open civil war.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

This is nuts!


----------



## Slippy

Diver my friend,
You really need to get out of NY/NJ.



Diver said:


> Thank you for posting a reasonable comment that allows me to respond. The basic attitude expressed by most here boils down to 1) the cops are the good guys, 2) they should be respected, 3) it is okay for cops to beat up or kill anyone who doesn't agree with 1 or 2. Meanwhile cops have been acquiring more and more military hardware, conducting more SWAT raids and killing more innocent people, and no I am not talking about Michael Brown. I am talking about folks like Akai Gurley or going back over time to Amadou Diallo, both New Yorkers. NY also has its notorious Stop and Frisk program where absolutely anyone can be frisked for no reason whatsoever. (Goodbye 4th amendment)
> 
> Over time you accumulate a group of people who have been abused in one way or another. They've been repeatedly frisked. One lady has had a SWAT team hit her apartment 12 times since 2006 looking for a guy who died in 2006. She has even provided the death certificate but they keep smashing in her door, threatening to shoot her, etc. There are 60,000 SWAT raids a year, mostly for search warrants, not arrest warrants and about a 30% of those turn up nothing, so clearly SWAT is being overused. There has been no justice in the Atlanta case unless you are going to tell me a 18 month old child is a "thug".
> 
> If you happen to be a crime victim, the cops don't actually investigate the crime, they just give you a number for your insurance claim.
> 
> This combination of random violence, threats, and not actually being useful to crime victims has resulted in a large part of the population having a very unfavorable opinion of cops. The sense is they can dish out random violence and not suffer any consequences, just like any other gang, and they don't actually protect anyone except themselves.
> 
> The protests we are seeing are a culmination of those trends building up. The protests aren't going to go away until some changes are made to police methods. We need to bring back the 4th amendment. We need body cameras. We need to be treated with respect when stopped by police. We need police who aren't totally clueless about the law. We need compensation when police kill or injure an innocent person and we need bad cops removed from the job. To reference another thread, we need police who do not see us as "the enemy".
> 
> NY is the center of the protests at the moment. What would you do if the NY SAFE Act were brought to your state and vigorously enforced against you? What would you do if you were constantly subjected to being frisked? What would you do if the cops hit you with repeated SWAT raids looking for a dead guy, or simply hit you with a SWAT raid, tossed your house, found nothing, and left you with the mess? What would you do if the cops beat people for jaywalking? Do you think you might have a lower opinion of cops? All of these things have happened in NY recently. Nothing has been done to any of the cops responsible, nor is there likely to be any meaningful change. NY, especially NYC, can fairly be called a police state.
> 
> The police around the US have acted with complete disregard for how they are perceived in the community. They have just assumed that people see them favorably, as many on this forum do, but one by one they have pushed many law abiding individuals a bit too far. They have a huge public relations problem as a result. They are now viewed unfavorably by a significant, and growing, minority. The group that has that view is more likely to be urban or non-white because they have been subjected to more abuse, but it spans all races and all parts of the country. The blacks may think they are the target simply because of race, but they are incorrect in that view. Lots of people have a negative view of the police, regardless of race. Once this movement stops being racial it is going to get really ugly. The call for dead cops is part of that ugliness. Think of that PA shooter times several thousand.
> 
> This is already the biggest set of protests we have seen since the Vietnam War and I see no reason for it to stop growing. There have been calls for violence against the protestors right here in this thread literally to beat everyone involved in the protests. I can't think of a faster path to open civil war.


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> Diver my friend,
> You really need to get out of NY/NJ.


I agree. However, that leads to the question of where to go? Show me a place where screwed up SWAT raids are not happening. Missouri is a no go. This is what I see:

Botched Paramilitary Police Raids | Cato Institute

This is part of why you have so much anti-police feeling in the US.


----------



## Inor

Diver said:


> I agree. However, that leads to the question of where to go? Show me a place where screwed up SWAT raids are not happening. Missouri is a no go. This is what I see:
> 
> Botched Paramilitary Police Raids | Cato Institute
> 
> This is part of why you have so much anti-police feeling in the US.


Anywhere away from a big city.


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> I agree. However, that leads to the question of where to go? Show me a place where screwed up SWAT raids are not happening. Missouri is a no go. This is what I see:
> 
> Botched Paramilitary Police Raids | Cato Institute
> 
> This is part of why you have so much anti-police feeling in the US.


If your job and family situation allow it, find a conservative state and stay at least 30 or 40 miles from a large city. Most crime occurs in areas close to inner cities with populations of 250k or more. Most crime is committed in democrat run cities. This is one HUGE Country and most of the crap that occurs is isolated. Give yourself and your family the best gift you can give them and get out of NY/NJ.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Diver said:


> I agree. However, that leads to the question of where to go? Show me a place where screwed up SWAT raids are not happening. Missouri is a no go. This is what I see:
> 
> Botched Paramilitary Police Raids | Cato Institute
> 
> This is part of why you have so much anti-police feeling in the US.


There are no SWAT teams, paramilitary cops, or anything like that where we live.
All races peacefully co-exist. People are polite to each other. "Sir" and "Ma'am" are heard often. It is a direct result of how people were/are raised, and of course the fact that this is the Bible Belt and church attendance is very high has a lot to do with it.

That said, I commute into the Big City, into the ghetto, to work 5 days a week. And you can bet your sweet patootie I "profile". It's not only common sense, it is a matter of survival. Liberal, Can't We All Get Along, bullcrap does not fly when young armed teens in gangs control the streets.


----------



## shootbrownelk

What I saw on the video were a whole lot of black (some white) cop haters that can protest because they don't have a job. Angry black welfare mommas and the guys who keep them pregnant. NYC has to be the Earth's butthole. PURGE 3 anyone?


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> If your job and family situation allow it, find a conservative state and stay at least 30 or 40 miles from a large city. Most crime occurs in areas close to inner cities with populations of 250k or more. Most crime is committed in democrat run cities. This is one HUGE Country and most of the crap that occurs is isolated. Give yourself and your family the best gift you can give them and get out of NY/NJ.


Actually, I am not worried about crime. I am worried about a SWAT raid on the wrong house.


----------



## Diver

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are no SWAT teams, paramilitary cops, or anything like that where we live.
> All races peacefully co-exist. People are polite to each other. "Sir" and "Ma'am" are heard often. It is a direct result of how people were/are raised, and of course the fact that this is the Bible Belt and church attendance is very high has a lot to do with it.
> 
> That said, I commute into the Big City, into the ghetto, to work 5 days a week. And you can bet your sweet patootie I "profile". It's not only common sense, it is a matter of survival. Liberal, Can't We All Get Along, bullcrap does not fly when young armed teens in gangs control the streets.


Sorry, too many dots on that map in FL.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Diver said:


> Sorry, too many dots on that map in FL.


Good, I'm glad you don't want to come to Florida. Too many Yankees here as it is. They ruined my childhood home of South Florida turning it into another Nu Yawk and Nu Joisey. I had to move 300 miles to get away from them.


----------



## Low_crawl

The sheep regurgitate what the media and "civic leaders" feed them. Every single time our government does something atrocious the media distracts us with some sensational story. Anyone talking about the amnesty of millions of illegals, the IRS targeting conservatives, the attack on our embassy, fast and furious...etc? It's all bread and circuses.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> If your job and family situation allow it, find a conservative state and stay at least 30 or 40 miles from a large city. Most crime occurs in areas close to inner cities with populations of 250k or more. Most crime is committed in democrat run cities. This is one HUGE Country and most of the crap that occurs is isolated. Give yourself and your family the best gift you can give them and get out of NY/NJ.


Slippy, we are wasting our time here. All he is interested in doing is griping. Not interested in taking any action.


----------



## Auntie

While I agree that there are cops that use excessive force, and take advantage of their positions there are also good cops. Saying all police are bad is like saying all cats have blue eyes. I looked at the map and if you go year by year it is interesting to see where the markers are. Americans have the right to protest and express their opinions, that is one of the good things about this country. Thanks to all the Veterans and active military for keeping it that way. Calling for death to all police is absurd, inciting and not a well thought out plan. When someone is murdered who gets called? When someone breaks into your house who gets called? When someone assaults you who gets called? If all the police are dead or have walked out what will happen? 

I believe that the corrupt, above the law cops should be fired and charged with whatever crime they committed. No one should be above the law! So lets focus on the ones that did something wrong, instead of focusing on the ones that followed the rules or calling all cops corrupt.

I don't like what I am seeing, the demonstrations are getting larger and more violent. Good cops are retiring/quitting. Is this the beginning of another civil war? I pray it isn't but a lot of my prayers are not answered.

For the record I have only had one encounter with a police officer. He was kind and caring. He sat on the floor next to me and and told me repeatedly I would be okay. He talked to me about his children and kept me calm until the ambulance arrived. Perhaps I have a skewed perception of police, but all I can go on is my personal experience.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Let them march,the PD captain said hey,why dont all of you officers take a break for an hour or two.


----------



## Diver

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good, I'm glad you don't want to come to Florida. Too many Yankees here as it is. They ruined my childhood home of South Florida turning it into another Nu Yawk and Nu Joisey. I had to move 300 miles to get away from them.


I grew up in the south, but the rest of NJ is coming your way, which is another reason to pass on FL as a choice.


----------



## Diver

rice paddy daddy said:


> Slippy, we are wasting our time here. All he is interested in doing is griping. Not interested in taking any action.


What action do you suggest? Move? Where and why there? Something else? What?


----------



## Diver

Auntie said:


> While I agree that there are cops that use excessive force, and take advantage of their positions there are also good cops. Saying all police are bad is like saying all cats have blue eyes. I looked at the map and if you go year by year it is interesting to see where the markers are. Americans have the right to protest and express their opinions, that is one of the good things about this country. Thanks to all the Veterans and active military for keeping it that way. Calling for death to all police is absurd, inciting and not a well thought out plan. When someone is murdered who gets called? When someone breaks into your house who gets called? When someone assaults you who gets called? If all the police are dead or have walked out what will happen?
> 
> I believe that the corrupt, above the law cops should be fired and charged with whatever crime they committed. No one should be above the law! So lets focus on the ones that did something wrong, instead of focusing on the ones that followed the rules or calling all cops corrupt.
> 
> I don't like what I am seeing, the demonstrations are getting larger and more violent. Good cops are retiring/quitting. Is this the beginning of another civil war? I pray it isn't but a lot of my prayers are not answered.
> 
> For the record I have only had one encounter with a police officer. He was kind and caring. He sat on the floor next to me and and told me repeatedly I would be okay. He talked to me about his children and kept me calm until the ambulance arrived. Perhaps I have a skewed perception of police, but all I can go on is my personal experience.


I have been assaulted by a schizophrenic. The cops made a point of telling me it was not their job to protect me but that if anything happened to the schizophrenic they would arrest me. That's when I made the decision I will never call them again.

Sorry, but I can't buy the idea that police have any role in my protection when they have told me to my face they don't.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

There is a movement afoot in Florida to separate the state in two, along the I-4 corridor. Oddly enough, this has been brought up by South Floridians who think us Northerners are a bunch of ******* hicks. Which we are.
But I think the line should be a little more north, from Daytona across to the Gulf.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Diver said:


> I have been assaulted by a schizophrenic. The cops made a point of telling me it was not their job to protect me but that if anything happened to the schizophrenic they would arrest me. That's when I made the decision I will never call them again.
> 
> Sorry, but I can't buy the idea that police have any role in my protection when they have told me to my face they don't.


The Supreme Court ruled years ago that the police have no duty to protect citizens.


----------



## Inor

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is a movement afoot in Florida to separate the state in two, along the I-4 corridor. Oddly enough, this has been brought up by South Floridians who think us Northerners are a bunch of ******* hicks. Which we are.
> But I think the line should be a little more north, from Daytona across to the Gulf.


Draw the line from Daytona to just north of Tampa. You keep Pensacola and JAX, let the New Yorkers have Miami, Tampa and Ft Lauderdale. This plan is Inor approved.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is a movement afoot in Florida to separate the state in two, along the I-4 corridor. Oddly enough, this has been brought up by South Floridians who think us Northerners are a bunch of ******* hicks. Which we are.
> But I think the line should be a little more north, from Daytona across to the Gulf.


You'll still have morons. My cousin is one. Her and her husband live in a community in Santa Rosa county that is so small her graduating class took a short wheelbase van to Orlando on their senior trip. All the seniors attended. She voted for Clinton both times. I don't know if she voted for Obama as she and I have no spoken 1998. That's when she told me she voted for Clinton both times.


----------



## Diver

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Supreme Court ruled years ago that the police have no duty to protect citizens.


Absolutely correct which is another reason why I don't buy any argument that they have a role in my protection.


----------



## Danm

You all realise this looks alot like those in power wanting to federalise police to consolidate power. first stir up a cause demonise what what you want gone stir some more trouble people will beg for saving in comes the fed
perhaps this was started originally with Posse Comitatus Act being repealed in 2011


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Danm said:


> You all realise this looks alot like those in power wanting to federalise police to consolidate power. first stir up a cause demonise what what you want gone stir some more trouble people will beg for saving in comes the fed
> perhaps this was started originally with Posse Comitatus Act being repealed in 2011


Someone is behind this, that's for sure. The current administration? New Black Panther Party? Farakan?
To be this coordinated across the country it is not just spontaneous action.


----------



## Diver

rice paddy daddy said:


> Someone is behind this, that's for sure. The current administration? New Black Panther Party? Farakan?
> To be this coordinated across the country it is not just spontaneous action.


All of the above and a few more?


----------



## bigwheel

Think we attribute this display to the usual assortment of commie race pimps..Obummer..Holder...Sharpton and The Reverrrend Jacksawn.


----------



## Danm

bigwheel said:


> Think we attribute this display to the usual assortment of commie race pimps..Obummer..Holder...Sharpton and The Reverrrend Jacksawn.


Why? its to Obvious to easy to place blame on the people everyone expects to be the cause they are pawns also this change towards socialism is coming from people way more powerful then these its happening all around the world not just here in the US


----------



## Deebo

I font know, I do agree some with Diver, that some police are overstepping. Yes, the system needs help. Good cops are everywhere, just like bad cops are everywhere. 
But, for any crowd to chant about wanting to kill all cops is just wrong. 
Have I been treated like shit by a cop, yes, but, I have about twenty other cop stops that were legit.
Thank GOD the one stop that was bad didn't put their hands on me. Just searched me and the truck becouse of my reputation. Of course, the main officer said she saw me throw thrash out the window. 
Back to the topic, were the hell would we be without cops?
Buy some precious metals, and some water, this may get uglier very quick. 
GOD BLESS THE GOOD POLICE, AND EMERGENCY REDPONDERS.


----------



## Deebo

Wait till the shit really hits, and guns are confiscated.
Sure am glad I sold mine to Barry.


----------



## bigwheel

Its hard to imagine all the retards who hang around here who have issues with cops. I have lived quite a few years and the only trouble I have had is when it was richly deserved and most times they wasn't around on the really offensive acts. What do the whiners smoke?


----------



## Diver

Deebo said:


> I font know, I do agree some with Diver, that some police are overstepping. Yes, the system needs help. Good cops are everywhere, just like bad cops are everywhere.
> But, for any crowd to chant about wanting to kill all cops is just wrong.
> Have I been treated like shit by a cop, yes, but, I have about twenty other cop stops that were legit.
> Thank GOD the one stop that was bad didn't put their hands on me. Just searched me and the truck becouse of my reputation. Of course, the main officer said she saw me throw thrash out the window.
> Back to the topic, were the hell would we be without cops?
> Buy some precious metals, and some water, this may get uglier very quick.
> GOD BLESS THE GOOD POLICE, AND EMERGENCY REDPONDERS.


All it would take to put a stop to this is for the police in various cities, e.g. New York, to announce they were going to take serious action to clean up their own ranks and to deal seriously with complaints of police abuse and follow through. How about transparency about how many people are killed by police, or how many abuse complaints there are and what is done about them?

Despite the fact this stuff has been building for months, nothing of the sort is happening. These would be really easy steps and they are required under current law!


----------



## bigwheel

Well I temporarily removed you from the ignore section to see if you had anything remotely intelligent to say and sure enough you dont. Go back to sleep.


----------



## Deebo

I was in the wrong most every time I interacted with the police. Wasa lways courteous and Kool.


----------



## bigwheel

Deebo said:


> I was in the wrong most every time I interacted with the police. Wasa lways courteous and Kool.


There ya go. Most everybody is like that. Where do all the little whiney titty babies come from?


----------



## shootbrownelk

Ripon said:


> If you yell fire in a crowded theater it's a crime....so why isn't this. I propose a simple punishment, no EBT, no student loans, and a stiff fine.


 Yelling Fire is not a crime evidently, recalling Mike Brown's felon Step Father yelling "Burn this Bitch Down" from a crowded street, trying to incite even more destruction in Ferguson, Mo. No charge of inciting a riot either, thanks to the DOJ. and Eric Holder. I thought that butt-hole resigned...he sure is taking his time clearing out his desk.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Would it be in bad taste to say the natives are restless?


----------



## Diver

shootbrownelk said:


> Yelling Fire is not a crime evidently, recalling Mike Brown's felon Step Father yelling "Burn this Bitch Down" from a crowded street, trying to incite even more destruction in Ferguson, Mo. No charge of inciting a riot either, thanks to the DOJ. and Eric Holder. I thought that butt-hole resigned...he sure is taking his time clearing out his desk.


Michael Brown's step father can be charged any time up until the statute of limitations runs out. I would not be surprised if he has been given a choice to step out of the spotlight or face charges.

I think some of these NY protestors could also face charges but that is up to the authorities in NY, who include DeBlasio.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Diver said:


> Absolutely correct which is another reason why I don't buy any argument that they have a role in my protection.


 I guess a lot of Police departments have to come-up with a new catch phrase. "To PROTECT and Serve" no longer being legal. Lots of fenders & quarter panels need to be repainted.


----------



## Diver

shootbrownelk said:


> I guess a lot of Police departments have to come-up with a new catch phrase. "To PROTECT and Serve" no longer being legal. Lots of fenders & quarter panels need to be repainted.


I don't think it is a question of legality. It is a question of how many Pinocchios it gets.


----------



## keith9365

It would be interresting to see how the people in these areas would react if some sickness such as "blue flu" affected the police preventing them from responding.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Seems the people who bitch most about "the man" be it the police or government in general, are the ones standing with their hands out wanting something gave to them, or the ones who call the police 50 times a year over some nonsense.


----------



## Diver

Moonshinedave said:


> Seems the people who bitch most about "the man" be it the police or government in general, are the ones standing with their hands out wanting something gave to them, or the ones who call the police 50 times a year over some nonsense.


I am a senior citizen and I haven't called them yet.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I am too, and neither have I, nor have I been in a protest march chanting "dead cops"


----------



## csi-tech

The average, law abiding citizen should generally go through their life with little or no contact with Police. If you violate the law or seek out contact, you are more likely to have a Police Citizen encounter. I was looking for a sex offender last night and he had given the wrong address (Go figure) and the man who answered the door was the nicest person you could ever hope to meet. I explained why I was there and I apologized for interrupting his night. He went to show me his ID and I told him it wasn't necessary as I knew what my offender looked like. He said good night and I said have a Merry Christmas. We make mistakes like anyone else. We are often too poud to own them and some Citizens are too proud to dismiss them.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I have had a few encounters with law enforcements, traffic stops and such. I treat and talk to them with respect, and have always received the same treatment back.
Of course, West Virginia is a backwards state, perhaps we haven't learned to hate each other yet?


----------



## Diver

csi-tech said:


> The average, law abiding citizen should generally go through their life with little or no contact with Police. If you violate the law or seek out contact, you are more likely to have a Police Citizen encounter. I was looking for a sex offender last night and he had given the wrong address (Go figure) and the man who answered the door was the nicest person you could ever hope to meet. I explained why I was there and I apologized for interrupting his night. He went to show me his ID and I told him it wasn't necessary as I knew what my offender looked like. He said good night and I said have a Merry Christmas. We make mistakes like anyone else. We are often too poud to own them and some Citizens are too proud to dismiss them.


That would not be the case here. I have had way too many unpleasant encounters. The search for that sex offender would have sent a SWAT team to that man's door, broken it down, shot his dog, tossed his home, and left him with the mess.

When I filed my complaint with the local PD all I wanted was assurance the problem would not be repeated. 3 years later I got it in the form of a settlement. All they had to do was say "Sorry, sir, it won't happen again." and I would have a different attitude today.


----------



## Smokin04

Disgusting people. Dead cops huh? Then go find one and try and kill them...I guarantee the instigator will die first.

This is ignorance at it's finest. If they're so unhappy with our laws...


----------



## Diver

Smokin04 said:


> Disgusting people. Dead cops huh? Then go find one and try and kill them...I guarantee the instigator will die first.
> 
> This is ignorance at it's finest. If they're so unhappy with our laws...


It isn't about race, no matter what Al Sharpton says.


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> That would not be the case here. I have had way too many unpleasant encounters. The search for that sex offender would have sent a SWAT team to that man's door, broken it down, shot his dog, tossed his home, and left him with the mess.
> 
> When I filed my complaint with the local PD all I wanted was assurance the problem would not be repeated. 3 years later I got it in the form of a settlement. All they had to do was say "Sorry, sir, it won't happen again." and I would have a different attitude today.


Good Lord Diver!

Here's my prayer for you. JUST LET IT GO. You'll be a much happier man.

But before you let it go, please tell us the various stories about your shitty encounters with LEO's. Did they violate you sexually? Did they beat your ass? Did they lock you up with someone who violated you sexually or beat your ass? Come on man, give up the goods, we are curious.

Thanks
Slippy


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> Good Lord Diver!
> 
> Here's my prayer for you. JUST LET IT GO. You'll be a much happier man.
> 
> But before you let it go, please tell us the various stories about your shitty encounters with LEO's. Did they violate you sexually? Did they beat your ass? Did they lock you up with someone who violated you sexually or beat your ass? Come on man, give up the goods, we are curious.
> 
> Thanks
> Slippy


Nope. They just decided that a schizophrenic's right to safety was more important than my right to safety. After I was attacked, they brought the schizophrenic into my house, entering without my permission, and threatened me with arrest even though I had been the one attacked.

I filed a complaint about illegal entry into my home, which they refused to investigate. The ensuing legal battle dragged on for 3 years.

Then of course there are all the screaming traffic stops. You can't fire enough NJ cops to satisfy me.

Get your home invaded and see how you feel. When you've been through something like that you can let it go. I'll let it go when I know it won't happen again.

If you don't want to hear my point of view on this you can hit ignore or quit opening threads on this subject.

You can also go back and look at the map I posted and read Radley Balko's work. While my home invasion by cop was not done with SWAT tactics, they are routinely used around here. About 70% of SWAT raids nationwide are not to make arrests, but to do searches and at least 30% find nothing and leave the victim of the raid with the bill. In other words what I described happens about 12,000 times a year nationwide.


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> Nope. They just decided that a schizophrenic's right to safety was more important than my right to safety. After I was attacked, they brought the schizophrenic into my house, entering without my permission, and threatened me with arrest even though I had been the one attacked.
> 
> I filed a complaint about illegal entry into my home, which they refused to investigate. The ensuing legal battle dragged on for 3 years.
> 
> Then of course there are all the screaming traffic stops. You can't fire enough NJ cops to satisfy me.
> 
> Get your home invaded and see how you feel. When you've been through something like that you can let it go.
> 
> If you don't want to hear my point of view on this you can hit ignore or quit opening threads on this subject.


If you read my post, I clearly ask you to share your story, I assume you've been wanting to share it so I am willing to listen. I'm well aware of the ignore button and choose not to use it because I like laughing at dipshits.

As I said, I sincerely want you to be happy and you are clearly are troubled by the New Jersey Police so I thought I'd ask. Sometimes people just need someone to listen. Usually females. Most males I know put together workable plans to solve their problems through action.

Don't get all worked up, relax. No schitzo here is going to be able to invade your home or your orifices. We are here to teach, learn and laugh!
Thanks


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> If you read my post, I clearly ask you to share your story, I assume you've been wanting to share it so I am willing to listen. I'm well aware of the ignore button and choose not to use it because I like laughing at dipshits.
> 
> As I said, I sincerely want you to be happy and you are clearly are troubled by the New Jersey Police so I thought I'd ask. Sometimes people just need someone to listen. Usually females. Most males I know put together workable plans to solve their problems through action.
> 
> Don't get all worked up, relax. No schitzo here is going to be able to invade your home or your orifices. We are here to teach, learn and laugh!
> Thanks


Well, I don't want to share my story. I am also not buying the idea that these folks are in any way protecting me, or are "the good guys". They aren't.

I also stand by my earlier post. Read Radley Balko's work.


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> Well, I don't want to share my story. I am also not buying the idea that these folks are in any way protecting me, or are "the good guys". They aren't.
> 
> I also stand by my earlier post. Read Radley Balko's work.


Maybe I never really wanted to hear your stupid story, maybe I was just being nice. Sheesh.

On a related note, do you own a stapler?


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> Maybe I never really wanted to hear your stupid story, maybe I was just being nice. Sheesh.
> 
> On a related note, do you own a stapler?


Okay, if you aren't defending these jerks it is time to let it go, . . . with you.


----------



## 6811

DIVER... if you want to hate cops that is perfectly fine. but please, stop whining about it. if you don't like cops and the SWAT Teams, go ahead and sue them, or make complaints if you want too. but for the love of God stop whining.


----------



## Slippy

MHans...

I was going to suggest to the whiner that he reach down and find his balls that he obviously lost on the floor and use that stapler to fasten them back to his underside..but you summed things up much nicer. 

Thanks


----------



## MrsInor

Turtle.


----------



## luminaughty

It is getting harder everyday to not make things a race issue. It seems the media along with the obama administration are working overtime to create a race war. You see it everyday when a white person is attacked by a black that is not considered news. Just like how obama or his wife claim they are discriminated against when the fact is a white person see discrimination just as much. How do you think a white person would be treated if they went to a black neighborhood? Truthfully I have come to believe that the most racism is directed at the whites. Anyway this all part of the plan by those in power. As long as we are fighting each other we are missing the real crimes committed by those in power. Welfare programs only serve to increase the division among different races since those who work for a living are mad at those who dont. This is even more true when the economy is hurting the working class such as it is now. Creating this us against them and black against white attitude is what got obama elected and has kept his followers (suckers) loyal. Nothing makes a person that pulls his own weight without the tax payers assistance and believes in preserving his freedoms mader than to see brain dead welfare trash and liberals support the very person who seeks to destroy everything America stands for.


----------



## Slippy

MrsInor said:


> Turtle.


I was hoping I'd see you Mrs I! 

I guess I needed a quick :spank:before I start :very_drunk:. I'll behave now!:distracted:


----------



## Diver

luminaughty said:


> It is getting harder everyday to not make things a race issue. It seems the media along with the obama administration are working overtime to create a race war. You see it everyday when a white person is attacked by a black that is not considered news. Just like how obama or his wife claim they are discriminated against when the fact is a white person see discrimination just as much. How do you think a white person would be treated if they went to a black neighborhood? Truthfully I have come to believe that the most racism is directed at the whites. Anyway this all part of the plan by those in power. As long as we are fighting each other we are missing the real crimes committed by those in power. Welfare programs only serve to increase the division among different races since those who work for a living are mad at those who dont. This is even more true when the economy is hurting the working class such as it is now. Creating this us against them and black against white attitude is what got obama elected and has kept his followers (suckers) loyal. Nothing makes a person that pulls his own weight without the tax payers assistance and believes in preserving his freedoms mader than to see brain dead welfare trash and liberals support the very person who seeks to destroy everything America stands for.


This isn't a race issue, much as the Sharpton's etc. would like it to be.


----------



## Smitty901

One guess where most of them went to school.


----------



## Smitty901

mhans827 said:


> DIVER... if you want to hate cops that is perfectly fine. but please, stop whining about it. if you don't like cops and the SWAT Teams, go ahead and sue them, or make complaints if you want too. but for the love of God stop whining.


 Major difference in what those jerks are doing and wanting LE to be held accountable. Questioning weather training may be on the wrong path for LEO is not the same thing.
Abuses by LE is normally found in much smaller issues than those in the news right now, but can be as important to our freedoms.
The right to question authority and to hold them accountable is as American as it gets.


----------



## SARGE7402

Diver said:


> Absolutely correct which is another reason why I don't buy any argument that they have a role in my protection.


I guess cops arresting murders, rapists, drug dealers, thieves etc and helping the justice system enjoy the comforts of the gray bar hotel for a few years doesn't help to protect society by taking them out of your life.

But if you want protection, hire a body guard like the Celebs do.


----------



## SARGE7402

Slippy said:


> MHans...
> 
> I was going to suggest to the whiner that he reach down and find his balls that he obviously lost on the floor and use that stapler to fasten them back to his underside..but you summed things up much nicer.
> 
> Thanks


Slip old buddy, maybe all he wants is a couple of pieces of cheese


----------



## shooter

I wonder if it dawned on those protesters that cops where escorting them and protecting them....


----------



## Diver

SARGE7402 said:


> I guess cops arresting murders, rapists, drug dealers, thieves etc and helping the justice system enjoy the comforts of the gray bar hotel for a few years doesn't help to protect society by taking them out of your life.
> 
> But if you want protection, hire a body guard like the Celebs do.


Who's asking for protection? I never asked for it. I simply don't accept a false claim it is being provided as an excuse for violating people's rights.


----------



## 6811

Smitty901 said:


> Major difference in what those jerks are doing and wanting LE to be held accountable. Questioning weather training may be on the wrong path for LEO is not the same thing.
> Abuses by LE is normally found in much smaller issues than those in the news right now, but can be as important to our freedoms.
> The right to question authority and to hold them accountable is as American as it gets.


yes... always question authority. this way you keep them on their toes. hell, fight them if needed, that is also an American way. I hate abusive police and those who violate the oath they took. I hate asshole cops as much as diver hates them. all I'm saying is do something about it and stop whining. boo hooing is not going to accomplish anything. if the ferguson morons could protest and cause havoc on behalf of a useless thug, what more if you have a valid reason. if a cop does something wrong and unconstitutional, go after the bastard. call internal affairs, the mayor, the attorney general, the freaking governor, the FBI, call your congressman.... do something, do anything, but please stop whining


----------



## Deebo

Well spoken ^^^^^^^


----------



## Denton

mhans827 said:


> yes... always question authority. this way you keep them on their toes. hell, fight them if needed, that is also an American way. I hate abusive police and those who violate the oath they took. I hate asshole cops as much as diver hates them. all I'm saying is do something about it and stop whining. boo hooing is not going to accomplish anything. if the ferguson morons could protest and cause havoc on behalf of a useless thug, what more if you have a valid reason. if a cop does something wrong and unconstitutional, go after the bastard. call internal affairs, the mayor, the attorney general, the freaking governor, the FBI, call your congressman.... do something, do anything, but please stop whining


Unconstitutional. You'll spend all day on the phone if you are complaining about police activity that is outside the purview of the constitution. As a matter of fact, most of the cops, even the worst of them, believe they are living up to their oath.

Our people are ignorant, the cops are ignorant, the city officials are ignorant and apathetic....you get the point.

Marching and rallying mean nothing. After a while, you have to go to work and they all know that.

Want to really make a statement? Become one of those crazy constitutionalists. Spend great deals of time and money, gain knowledge, and sue them. Once you are armed with knowledge, you are very dangerous.


----------



## 6811

Denton said:


> Unconstitutional. You'll spend all day on the phone if you are complaining about police activity that is outside the purview of the constitution. As a matter of fact, most of the cops, even the worst of them, believe they are living up to their oath.
> 
> Our people are ignorant, the cops are ignorant, the city officials are ignorant and apathetic....you get the point.
> 
> Marching and rallying mean nothing. After a while, you have to go to work and they all know that.
> 
> Want to really make a statement? Become one of those crazy constitutionalists. Spend great deals of time and money, gain knowledge, and sue them. Once you are armed with knowledge, you are very dangerous.


.

make phone calls, gain knowledge, sue them and become crazy constitutionalist, whatever... just don't boo hoo and whine, do something instead. be relentless, don't take no for an answer, bug the shit out of them and demand action. sooner or later someone will listen and change will follow. but if you just boo hoo and whine, people are not going to take you seriously.


----------



## Denton

mhans827 said:


> .
> 
> make phone calls, gain knowledge, sue them and become crazy constitutionalist, whatever... just don't boo hoo and whine, do something instead. be relentless, don't take no for an answer, bug the shit out of them and demand action. sooner or later someone will listen and change will follow. but if you just boo hoo and whine, people are not going to take you seriously.


Have you bugged them, demanded action and not taken no for an answer? Has this caused the government to drop its corporate ways and adopt a constitutional, pro-liberty way?

I'd like to move to that county.

Yes, I have dealt successfully with local and state agencies. I have been a natural man and forced the government to deal with me in such manner. I can tell you, that will not change city hall, any more than a demonstration, a protest, or a flurry of phone calls. Just the way it is.

I am sure you have noticed the federal level is stepping more toward the lawless boundary. At that point, forget about being a constitutionalist. What is the next step? What happens when the governments go totally rogue? I think you know.


----------



## SARGE7402

Diver said:


> Who's asking for protection? I never asked for it. I simply don't accept a false claim it is being provided as an excuse for violating people's rights.


Excuse me. I made the assumption that they told you they had no duty to Protect You - individually - because you asked them for protection. And I know here in Virginia unless you're accusing someone of a felony, the victim - which is what it seems you were - can go before a magistrate, court clerk or judge file a complaint against the alleged perp and if they buy your story issue a warrant for the arrest of that alleged perp.

And while you give no indication of when this event occurred, in Virginia one has a year from the date of the event to request a magistrate to issue a warrant.

So if the cops didn't believe you, why didn't you take it upon yourself to get the warrant taken out against this alleged perp who allegedly assaulted you.

And just which of your rights did the local cops violate?


----------



## 6811

Denton said:


> Have you bugged them, demanded action and not taken no for an answer? Has this caused the government to drop its corporate ways and adopt a constitutional, pro-liberty way?
> 
> I'd like to move to that county.
> 
> Yes, I have dealt successfully with local and state agencies. I have been a natural man and forced the government to deal with me in such manner. I can tell you, that will not change city hall, any more than a demonstration, a protest, or a flurry of phone calls. Just the way it is.
> 
> I am sure you have noticed the federal level is stepping more toward the lawless boundary. At that point, forget about being a constitutionalist. What is the next step? What happens when the governments go totally rogue? I think you know.


if you have been successful in dealing with the local and state agencies, then you did something. my point is, you can't just roll over on these types of people. I say people because I know not everyone in the police force are bad or corrupt. some actually follow the rules and keep the oath they took. I know that is hard to believe but that's the truth.


----------



## Diver

SARGE7402 said:


> Excuse me. I made the assumption that they told you they had no duty to Protect You - individually - because you asked them for protection. And I know here in Virginia unless you're accusing someone of a felony, the victim - which is what it seems you were - can go before a magistrate, court clerk or judge file a complaint against the alleged perp and if they buy your story issue a warrant for the arrest of that alleged perp.
> 
> And while you give no indication of when this event occurred, in Virginia one has a year from the date of the event to request a magistrate to issue a warrant.
> 
> So if the cops didn't believe you, why didn't you take it upon yourself to get the warrant taken out against this alleged perp who allegedly assaulted you.
> 
> And just which of your rights did the local cops violate?


You obviously did not read the posts. I did not call them. They broke into my house. You are now on my Ignore list.


----------

